# My Coverage of Waxstock 2017



## AMDetails

Hello guys,

Finally managing to digest the fantastic weekend that was Waxstock 2017. I'm not quite sure how on earth the team and individual traders pulled it off.

Hopefully, my three videos help to show you some things about the show that you generally don't see. PLUS how much of a manic day it is when you are a random Scotsman with a camera.

So, please. Enjoy my coverage of Waxtsokc 2017 from getting there, setting up and the day it's self.

Alan

*Day 1 - Traveling Day*





*Day 2 - Trade Set Up*





*Day 3 - Waxstock 2017 - Ricoh Arena*





:wave::thumb:


----------



## Dizzy007

Over all the vids and I just managed to get on one great day out:thumb:


----------



## Dizzy007

Loved


----------



## Jack R

All ready watched and enjoyed, just wish I could of been there


----------



## Cookies

Great to see the vids! I really wish I could've been there too. 

Hopefully next year. Unless there's a winter event planned! Lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Nice vids :thumb: My first Waxstock & really enjoyed it. Bit gutted I didn't see you or get to say hi :wave: Even missed out on buying some of your bubbles shampoo that Jim at Whitedetails uses. Good excuse to go next year


----------



## leeandfay

Cookies said:


> Great to see the vids! I really wish I could've been there too.
> 
> Hopefully next year. Unless there's a winter event planned! Lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Winter waxstock would be a dream lol

Xmas trees, glitter, presents and Santa Claus with a grotto full of detailing goodies <3

Already watched and enjoyed Alan but now we will watch again. Great to meet you

Fay


----------



## Cookies

Auto Allure said:


> Winter waxstock would be a dream lol
> 
> Xmas trees, glitter, presents and Santa Claus with a grotto full of detailing goodies <3
> 
> Already watched and enjoyed Alan but now we will watch again. Great to meet you
> 
> Fay


I think we are getting somewhere!! Now, if we get some weight behind this, Whizzer and Johnnyopolis may just think about it lol. #winterstock lol

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Cookies said:


> I think we are getting somewhere!! Now, if we get some weight behind this, Whizzer and Johnnyopolis may just think about it lol. #winterstock lol
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


 WinterStock & Christmas :doublesho am going to be skint :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Try prepping your car in the cold dark depths of winter, hard enough winning it in the month of July.


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> Try prepping your car in the cold dark depths of winter, hard enough winning it in the month of July.


Eek. Hadn't thought of that SB. Hmmmmmmm. The idea mebby needs some fine tuning. Lol

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Eek. Hadn't thought of that SB. Hmmmmmmm. The idea mebby needs some fine tuning. Lol
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thought I'd give you a nudge my man, your idea had the right intentions just that we may need to migrate to warmer climates and take waxstock with us :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thought I'd give you a nudge my man, your idea had the right intentions just that we may need to migrate to warmer climates and take waxstock with us


Waxstock Hawaii has a real ring to it.....

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## leeandfay

Soul boy 68 said:


> Try prepping your car in the cold dark depths of winter, hard enough winning it in the month of July.


I have no choice - I have to earn my wages prepping cars in the winter - I prefer it now - But then im a huge xmas fan so anytime near xmas i'm like a child again :lol:


----------



## Cookies

Auto Allure said:


> But then im a huge xmas fan so anytime near xmas i'm like a child again


Aw man, me too Lee. I absolutely loooooove Christmas!!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## leeandfay

https://www.facebook.com/ChristmasLiveDaily/


----------



## Soul boy 68

Auto Allure said:


> I have no choice - I have to earn my wages prepping cars in the winter - I prefer it now - But then im a huge xmas fan so anytime near xmas i'm like a child again :lol:


Now that I do understand you having to detail in the winter months as it's a living you have to earn, I too would have to do the same :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Aw man, me too Lee. I absolutely loooooove Christmas!!
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Only 21 weeks to go Cookies then you can leave a glass of warm milk and some of your own cookies for Santa :lol:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

*thinking of entering my car one year*

would like to enter my gz aero tt one year


----------



## chongo

supraGZaerotop said:


> would like to enter my gz aero tt one year


Nice car bud:thumb: why not you have a nice looking car and plenty of time to get it ready :thumb:


----------



## Danny 1210

Nice video's & thank you. 

I know the owner of the RS3 registration RS03 YUM in the Waxstock video.


----------

